# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت در کنکور انسانی از رشته ریاضی

## thanks god

*سلام دوستان

بنده رشتم ریاضیه و نمراتمم خوبه ، ولی نمیدونم واسه چی ، وقتی درس های اختصاصی ریاضی ، مثل حسابان و گسسته و فیزیک رو میخونم ، واقعا اعصابم خورد میشه و ب تک تک اینایی ک این قوانین رو کشف کردن ، فحش میدم و خیلی رو اعصابمه ریاضی

مثلا من فصل 1 هندسه 3 رو فول فولم ، ولی آزمون قلمچی ، از این فصل فقط تونستم ب دو تا سوال پاسخ بدم  ، تست های دروس اختصاصی رشته ریاضی هم خیلی سخته اکثرا

از اون طرف ، تو درس دینی خیلی قوی هستم ، نه اینکه بگین مذهبی و ... هستم ، نه ، ولی ب نظرم چیزی نداره دینی و ب نظرم راحت میشه بالای 80 درصد زد این درس رو ، انگلیسی هم قوی هستم ، ولی متاسفانه تو عربی و فارسی هم یکم ضعیفم ک به نظرم با تلاش میشه تو اینا هم قوی شم

بنده امسال کلاس دوازدهم ریاضی هستم ، ب نظرتون امسال کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم ، سال بعد کتاب های رشته انسانی رو بگیرم ، میتونم کنکور این رشته شرکت کنم و رتبه ام خوب شه؟؟؟
مشکل من در اصل ب همون سال نهم برمیگرده ک هیچکس نبود منو راهنمایی کنه.
دوستان بی زحمت اگه میشه بنده رو راهنمایی کنید ، ممنون ♥*

----------


## taravat_e

ببین علاقت چیه!توان علمی رو میشه با سخت کوشی و تلاش زیاد بالا برد تا حدودی ک قبول شد اول ببین چی دوست داری بعد برو دنبالش چ ریاضی چ انسانی چ هررشته ی دیگه ای*​*

----------


## Ali.N

> *سلام دوستان
> 
> بنده رشتم ریاضیه و نمراتمم خوبه ، ولی نمیدونم واسه چی ، وقتی درس های اختصاصی ریاضی ، مثل حسابان و گسسته و فیزیک رو میخونم ، واقعا اعصابم خورد میشه و ب تک تک اینایی ک این قوانین رو کشف کردن ، فحش میدم و خیلی رو اعصابمه ریاضی
> 
> مثلا من فصل 1 هندسه 3 رو فول فولم ، ولی آزمون قلمچی ، از این فصل فقط تونستم ب دو تا سوال پاسخ بدم  ، تست های دروس اختصاصی رشته ریاضی هم خیلی سخته اکثرا
> 
> از اون طرف ، تو درس دینی خیلی قوی هستم ، نه اینکه بگین مذهبی و ... هستم ، نه ، ولی ب نظرم چیزی نداره دینی و ب نظرم راحت میشه بالای 80 درصد زد این درس رو ، انگلیسی هم قوی هستم ، ولی متاسفانه تو عربی و فارسی هم یکم ضعیفم ک به نظرم با تلاش میشه تو اینا هم قوی شم
> 
> بنده امسال کلاس دوازدهم ریاضی هستم ، ب نظرتون امسال کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم ، سال بعد کتاب های رشته انسانی رو بگیرم ، میتونم کنکور این رشته شرکت کنم و رتبه ام خوب شه؟؟؟
> ...


سلام !
اول یه مراجعه کن به کتابهای تخصصی رشته ی ما انسانی !
نظام جدید ..
مثل علوم فنون
عربی اختصاصی
تاریخ جغرافیا
روانشناسی
اقتصاد !
اگر نظرت مثبت بود بازار کار و رشته های دانشگاهی و چک کن !
اگر اینارو ام دوست داشتی کنکور انسانی گزینه خوبیه!
فقط روی ریاضی و زبان انسانی تمرکز بیشتری داشته باش ! خودت که میگی زبانت خوبه رییاضی انسانی ام یک پنجم رشته ی ریاضیه

----------


## Shah1n

> *سلام دوستان
> 
> بنده رشتم ریاضیه و نمراتمم خوبه ، ولی نمیدونم واسه چی ، وقتی درس های اختصاصی ریاضی ، مثل حسابان و گسسته و فیزیک رو میخونم ، واقعا اعصابم خورد میشه و ب تک تک اینایی ک این قوانین رو کشف کردن ، فحش میدم و خیلی رو اعصابمه ریاضی
> 
> مثلا من فصل 1 هندسه 3 رو فول فولم ، ولی آزمون قلمچی ، از این فصل فقط تونستم ب دو تا سوال پاسخ بدم  ، تست های دروس اختصاصی رشته ریاضی هم خیلی سخته اکثرا
> 
> از اون طرف ، تو درس دینی خیلی قوی هستم ، نه اینکه بگین مذهبی و ... هستم ، نه ، ولی ب نظرم چیزی نداره دینی و ب نظرم راحت میشه بالای 80 درصد زد این درس رو ، انگلیسی هم قوی هستم ، ولی متاسفانه تو عربی و فارسی هم یکم ضعیفم ک به نظرم با تلاش میشه تو اینا هم قوی شم
> 
> بنده امسال کلاس دوازدهم ریاضی هستم ، ب نظرتون امسال کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم ، سال بعد کتاب های رشته انسانی رو بگیرم ، میتونم کنکور این رشته شرکت کنم و رتبه ام خوب شه؟؟؟
> ...


اینجوری حرف زدنت باعث میشه کم کاری کنی و نتیجه نگیری امسال
مواظب باش ضرر نکنی

----------

